Ask HN: What a manager did that helped you the most in your career? - soneca
======
alexgotoi
Told me that he will fire me if I don't start to be responsible. I was 23 , it
was my first job and I was procrastinating a lot. He saw the potential in me
and wanted to kick off my responsible part. Since then I am a more responsible
person.

